# Still having algae problems



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I continue to have algae problems and I don't understand could it be that I'm using the finnex Ray 2 and a marine land plant led fixture together on a 29 gallon is this too much light. Fertilizing is slightly higher than pps pro but less than ei dosing light is on for like 9-10 hrs cleaning about 20-30% every couple weeks injecting co2 at fairly constant rate so I'm not sure the problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

How much co2. What is your pH drop. That is a lot if light.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

It's like 1.5-2 bubbles per second I'm not sure the ph. The tanks been set up for a while but I've always battled algae 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I am not familiar with the lights, but.
9-10 hours may be too long of a photoperiod, try 4-6 for a while.

I recently went to a 5-6 hour photoperiod.
Much less algae going on with increased plant growth.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Ok I did unplug the marineland one for now and left the Ray 2 on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

elkhunter said:


> It's like 1.5-2 bubbles per second I'm not sure the ph. The tanks been set up for a while but I've always battled algae
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bubble count tells us very little if anything at all about the amount if co2 going into your tank properly diffused. The only way to do that is with a pH test compared to something. Easiest way is pH to kh to get you an idea. Measure pH in am before co2 is on then a few hours later. Most look for a one degree drop to approximate 30ppm co2.
Light, co2 and ferts need to be in balance.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Ok cool I will try to get that checked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

